# Use leftover raw wood countertop for cutting boards?



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I recently renovated my kitchen and in the process decided to go with solid wood countertops because they were a lot cheaper than most alternatives: about $300-$500 each Depending on length from Floor and Decor the wood is American Cherry.

I have a large section leftover and thought maybe I could just cut it up and turn into some end grain cutting boards for Christmas gifts! Any reason to think this wouldn't be a good idea due to wood type, source/manufacturing, or anything else?

Thanks


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sure you can. While cherry isn't the hardest wood it is a closed grain wood.

Woods like hard rock maple, walnut, cherry (all materials used by John Boos), and teak are considered "close grain," meaning they have small pores for a smoother surface less friendly to bacteria.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks. Now I'm trying to decide to cut strips and make it end grain or leave it edge grain. A 2 month old gurl limits my shop time a lot, but end grain would probably be best with a softer wood.


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

End grain is best for any wood for a cutting board.

Think about how a blade interacts with grain. Edge grain, and it either slips between, or slices the grain. End grain, it almost always slips between.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

The only thing I would take pause is over what glue is used.
It's possible it's a urea formaldehyde glue if the countertops are finished with a varnish.

If the countertops are wood only that need wax, then it should be fine.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

youll be fine people worry too much about the finish or whatever,if it's cured and dry it's fine.you might wont to test for lead paint and asbestos though just to be safe!. 
yeah im a smart ass.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If he's going to end grain it he'll have to remove the finish so he can glue the pieces together. I wish he'd post if it's finished or not. A picture would be really helpful also.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> If he s going to end grain it he ll have to remove the finish so he can glue the pieces together. I wish he d post if it s finished or not. A picture would be really helpful also.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


true if he's gonna slice off pieces and glue together.hopefully he will come back,so many dont?


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I'd be interested to see if you can make a cutting board out of a scraps. Ive messed with cuts off from pre fab counter tops and found them to have lots of stress.
I think when they make them they clamp the crap out of whatever wood come out of their s4s moulder. Straight or not it goes into the clamps.
Hopefully your product was better then what I had.

Good Luck


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

My problem isn't with the finish, it's with the possible use of urea formaldehyde glue which is used in a lot of large scale manufactured goods like that as well as plywoods.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

It was unfinished so no worries there. I was concerned with adhesive or anything other treatments. I may have to try to get the manufacturer on the phone to check for sure. I'm sure they'll be like pulling teeth.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

The heck with the cutting boards, I want to see a picture of the Cherry counter tops


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

> The heck with the cutting boards, I want to see a picture of the Cherry counter tops
> 
> - becikeja


+1


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

Nothing too special I think, and there's still work to do to finish the kitchen, but here's a couple of photos.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

love wood counters i wish i could convince the wife.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I guess you plan on never letting any food touch your kitchen counter tops.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> I guess you plan on never letting any food touch your kitchen counter tops.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Ok I'll bite. Why can't I let food touch my butcher block countertops?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I guess you plan on never letting any food touch your kitchen counter tops.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


Because the counter tops contain the same glue that would be in the cutting board that some are afraid to use because of the possibly of urea formaldehyde glue.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I guess you plan on never letting any food touch your kitchen counter tops.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


very deadly !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> I guess you plan on never letting any food touch your kitchen counter tops.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


The OP asked for possible issues. That is a possible issue. If you feel it's not, then say so. No need to be a dick about it. I also said, if the countertop is an unfinished product, then it's probably fine and there's no worries. I guess actually reading what people say gets too difficult.

I used to be here every day reading and posting but the past year it's become nothing but people wanting to troll and be asses to other in between "helping" people with their problems. If someone is new, then the trolls come out in even fuller force.

Good luck with your counter top. Are you going to wax it or something for extra protection?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry to ruffle you feathers but I have my own opinion too.

I'm a troll because I think if it's safe enough for counter tops it's safe enough for a cutting board?


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

> Sorry to ruffle you feathers but I have my own opinion too.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


No opinion was given on the concern I brought up, just a smart ass remark that added nothing to the conversation.
Doesn't bother me. This was a website I used to recommend to all the new woodworkers who would come buy lumber from me but I've quit doing that lately. No point in them coming for help or ideas when they won't get it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

WOW ! hit a nerve.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Sorry to ruffle you feathers but I have my own opinion too.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


You have a nice day, I'm going to.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> Sorry to ruffle you feathers but I have my own opinion too.
> 
> I m a troll because I think if it s safe enough for counter tops it s safe enough for a cutting board?
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Guess I misread the course of the conversation. I think there's a difference between things sitting on the surface of the countertop and actually using it for a cutting surface and cutting into the wood/adhesive. If it were just me I normally wouldn't care, but if I'm giving this away for people to use to specifically cut on all the time, I want to be more careful.

I guess the potential issues of what glue is used never came to my mind when making cutting boards otherwise. Maybe it's not a problem at all.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

AZWoody is right to raise the concern about the glue. At least if I were the OP I would appreciate such thoughts that may not have occurred to me. And we should probably state our own opinions without trying to trivialize anyone else's. AG - I think you're letting pottz influence you too much. That guy is bad news.

JK pottz ;-) I love ya.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

I got in touch the the seller, but they couldn't'w/ouldn't give me manufacturer contact info, even though their installation file for the countertops says "follow manufacturer directions" all over it for finishing details. However, they did send me a spec sheet that specifically mentions formaldehyde testing. Down side is it just saying "N/A" for the result. Either means it doesn't contain anything worth testing, or they didn't bother testing.

But, the install instructions said specifically "DO NOT use the surface of your Wood Countertop as a cutting or slicing surface if using Poly Urethane." I assume this means that it's safe for cutting on if left unfinished It's not a direct endorsement, so I guess I just need to decide to take the risk, or harass them more for the manufacturer info.

In general it would seem that if a company making a surface that will come in contact with food, they should be calling out if it's safe for that or not. But you can't be too careful these days!

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> AZWoody is right to raise the concern about the glue. At least if I were the OP I would appreciate such thoughts that may not have occurred to me. And we should probably state our own opinions without trying to trivialize anyone else s. AG - I think you re letting pottz influence you too much. That guy is bad news.
> 
> JK pottz ;-) I love ya.
> 
> - HokieKen


it's ok i realize i am a bad influence to many here-lol. maybe we stated our opinions in a sarcastic way,but no need to take it so personal,it'a all good until someone gets hurt,right….. ;<)


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OMG Rip the whole lot out and use Stainless Steel if you think the amount of glue exposure is going to effect your health.

That way you don't have to sand it …not that I do and sanding somebody pinched mine!

And don't breath the fumes from inside your car on a hot day or drink from plastic bottles or sit on park seats.
Also as a last resort huck out all your nice vinyl records too!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

True Rob! And I wish all those silly people would quit bitching about asbestos dust. Pansies. And quit worrying that working in the coal mines is going to affect your health to you bunch of sissies! Things in the environment can't hurt you! I wouldn't be concerned about whether or not there's formaldehyde exposure in a cutting board. I mean who could it hurt? Your kids? Pffft.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> True Rob! And I wish all those silly people would quit bitching about asbestos dust. Pansies. And quit worrying that working in the coal mines is going to affect your health to you bunch of sissies! Things in the environment can't hurt you! I wouldn't be concerned about whether or not there's formaldehyde exposure in a cutting board. I mean who could it hurt? Your kids? Pffft.
> 
> - HokieKen


When it come to plastic resin glue I'll be worried when I see a late night TV add saying call me if you have a cutting board made with plastic resin glue.










I have cleaned and cut up hundreds and hundreds of salmon over the years on table in the river with plywood tops.
Plywood has some formaldehyde glue in it. Now you know what's wrong with me.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> OMG Rip the whole lot out and use Stainless Steel if you think the amount of glue exposure is going to effect your health.
> 
> That way you don t have to sand it …not that I do and sanding somebody pinched mine!
> 
> ...


Try to relax. Using the material for its intended purpose as a surface to just set things on is one thing. Turning it into something you expect to be cutting into on an almost daily basis is another.

I think AZWoody was right. If people get this worked up and act like a jackass over such a simple matter, maybe this site gone completely off the rails.


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> OMG Rip the whole lot out and use Stainless Steel if you think the amount of glue exposure is going to effect your health.
> 
> That way you don t have to sand it …not that I do and sanding somebody pinched mine!
> 
> ...


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> OMG Rip the whole lot out and use Stainless Steel if you think the amount of glue exposure is going to effect your health.
> 
> That way you don t have to sand it …not that I do and sanding somebody pinched mine!
> 
> ...


Try to relax, snowflake, and don't get so easily triggered by suchh minor issues.

Using the material for its intended purpose as a surface to just set things on is one thing. Turning it into something you expect to be cutting into on an almost daily basis is another.

I think AZWoody was right. If people get this worked up and act like a jackass over such a simple matter, maybe this site gone completely off the rails.

- AM420


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

In everyone's defense, Woody voiced a legitimate concern and AKguy was right that it's probably not an issue in this case. But I think it should still be investigated. I just find it irresponsible for experienced folks to blow off environmental concerns when people reading these threads may or may not know any better. ******************** kills people all the time and nobody knew that ******************** was killing them until it did. If you don't k ow anyone who has died from environmental exposures at their job or at their home. Then good. Let's try to keep it that way.

Good for you AM420 for taking it on yourself to call the vendor and try to investigate.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

this is something i found

@HighlyIrregular Bamboo and other wood boards from China are probably glued using cheap phenol formaldehyde resin, which is highly toxic until cured. Once cured, you would have to ingest are large amount of it to get sick, or breath the smoke from burning it. Incidentally, it DOES cause immediate pain, and may also cause long term cancer. The amount you would ingest from a cutting board would be insignificant, if at all, and the toxins do not bio-accumulate - TFD Oct 5 '12 at 1:36

so as long as you dont burn and smoke the board or chop it up and eat it,and it sounds like you would have to eat hundreds probably,i think we'll all be fairly safe.
i think we should worry more about attacking each other and call people out with nasty language than this glue issue-geez friggin relax.now im goin in the kitchen and chop some meat on a chinese cutting board-peace jocks.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> this is something i found
> 
> @HighlyIrregular Bamboo and other wood boards from China are probably glued using cheap phenol formaldehyde resin, which is highly toxic until cured. Once cured, you would have to ingest are large amount of it to get sick, or breath the smoke from burning it. Incidentally, it DOES cause immediate pain, and may also cause long term cancer. The amount you would ingest from a cutting board would be insignificant, if at all, and the toxins do not bio-accumulate - TFD Oct 5 12 at 1:36
> 
> ...


Yeah, I found that back early in this thread but didn't post it because I knew certain posters would Poo Poo it.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Actually, that's precisely the kind of information that is relevant and should be posted. Thanks for digging it up Pottz. And apologies for the foul language. Been one of those days…


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Wait !!...next you will be telling me latex condoms contain toxic material..

You know the old adage, if you dont eat you dont poo, and if you dont poo, you die.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

)). Is that an Aussie adage Rob? Just don't eat any latex condoms!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Actually, that's precisely the kind of information that is relevant and should be posted. Thanks for digging it up Pottz. And apologies for the foul language. Been one of those days…
> 
> - HokieKen


you wern't the one i was referring to about language kenny,it was someone earlier.i ain't touching the condom comments-lol.

now one final question,what was this thread about?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I think it was about somebody pinching Rob's sander pottz. He must really miss that sander!


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Can't you cut the tops apart at the glue lines and plane off all the old glue? Then glue them up again?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think it was about somebody pinching Rob s sander pottz. He must really miss that sander!
> 
> - HokieKen


yeah it seems to come up quite often!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Can t you cut the tops apart at the glue lines and plane off all the old glue? Then glue them up again?
> 
> - Steve


yeah but why would you want to ?


----------



## AM420 (May 8, 2017)

> Can t you cut the tops apart at the glue lines and plane off all the old glue? Then glue them up again?
> 
> - Steve


I considered that but it's a lot of work and would lose a lot of material in the process this would be a last ditch effort if needed. Someone else pointed out that the pieces may have a lot of twist or bow in them that gets straightened out when laminated together under a lot of pressure that would be a problem again once separated.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I do miss my sander here is a trip down memory lane.










Now also somebody has pinched my beloved electric pushbike










I was really shocked by it all. Don't worry about environmental toxins! ... as if I get my hands on them it will be the least of their worries as their air supply is cut off!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Is this it Rob?









I only ask because that looks like your shoes she's wearing too.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

shush not so loud!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

rob likes those go go boots from the 60's,makes him feel young and alive.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The planet only has 12 years left,.........just as well enjoy it.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

thats pretty funny but getting closer to reality everyday.thank god the government is trying to save us from ourselves-lol.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Yeah they are about as welcome as knockin on a caravan when its rockin!!


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That pic is a keeper thanks AG.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> )). Is that an Aussie adage Rob? Just don't eat any latex condoms!
> 
> - HokieKen





> )). Is that an Aussie adage Rob? Just don't eat any latex condoms!
> 
> - HokieKen


 An Australian man was having a coffee and croissants with butter and jam in a cafe when an American tourist, chewing gum, sat down next to him.
The Australian politely ignored the American, who, nevertheless started up a conversation.
The American snapped his gum and said, 'You Australian folk eat the whole bread?'
The Australian frowned, annoyed with being bothered during his breakfast, and replied, 'of course.'
The American blew a huge bubble. 'We don't. In the States, we only eat what's inside. ?The crusts we collect in a container, recycle them, transform them into croissants and sell them to Australia .'
The American had a smirk on his face. The Australian listened in silence.
The American persisted, 'D'ya eat jam with your bread?' Sighing, the Australian replied, 'of course.'
Cracking his gum between his teeth, the American said, 'we don't. In the States, we eat fresh fruit for breakfast, then we put all the peels, seeds and the leftovers in containers, recycle them, transform them into jam and sell it to Australia ..
The Australian then asked, 'Do you have sex in the States?'
The American smiled and said 'Why of course we do.' The Australian leaned closer to him and asked, 'And what do you do with the condoms once you've used them?'
'We throw them away, of course!'
Now it was the Australians turn to smile.
'We don't. In Australia , we put them in a container, recycle them, melt them down into chewing gum and sell them to the United States . Why do you think it's called Wrigley's?'?*
Have a lovely day. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

good one jerry-lmao!!!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I didn't think it was that funny. I was chewing gum when I read it :-(


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

cum to think of it I got a bad taste in my mouth too! tee hee!
OMG I will have to stop chewing my pencils!!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> I didn't think it was that funny. I was chewing gum when I read it :-(
> 
> - HokieKen


You started that one, Ken. I'd just gotten that joke from an Aussie freind on Monday, and then you mentioned Aussie's and condoms in the same sentence. It was made to order, so I just couldn't ignore it thanks.

Now, what was the OP's question???? ........... Jerry (in Tucson).


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

> I didn't think it was that funny. I was chewing gum when I read it :-(
> 
> - HokieKen
> 
> ...


Yeah I sure did Jerry. It's a goodun too ;-) As far as the OP's question, I think that ship has sailed ;-)


----------

